# Best damn brake bleeder EVER



## BADASSE-R (Jan 28, 2003)

A $10 spray syphon wand. YEAH the one you hook up to your compressor and stick the hose in solvent or cleaner to wash or clean parts etc. Slip the hose over the brake fitting, stick the wand in a bucket to catch the brake fluid,pull the trigger and open the fitting. The hose is clear and you can see when the air is out of the line. Close the fitting, DONE. Keep watch on your fluid level, it pulls it through the system pretty fast Cant believe something so cheap and simple worked so DAMN good!!!! Jimmy O


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

nice. Ill have to give this a shot. do you have a link to one on harbor freight or something? im not familiar with a spray siphon wand


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Does this take out all the brake fluid, because my brake fluid is dirty as hell?


----------



## BADASSE-R (Jan 28, 2003)

elgory: Any auto parts store should be able to get you one but Harbor freight part# is 37346OVGA


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

sweet only $6! 

Im definately going to try this! (oops, I have to get my compressor working first 'doh!)

I looked at another compressor based bleeder that was $80!

how was your pedal feel after the bleed? Did it suck any air in through the threads around the bleeder screw?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a quick question about this.

Do you still have someone working the brake pedal? (Open...Close...Open...Close. You get the idea. )Does it get complicated opening up the line and holding open the spray nozzle? I was going to bleed the brakes today and this sounds like a good way to do it.

Colleen


----------



## BADASSE-R (Jan 28, 2003)

You can do this by yourself. Different siphons may have different size hoses, If the hose wont stay on the fitting, clamp it on with a small hose clamp. If it seems too small, try heating it with a match or lighter to soften it enough for a slip fit. Auto part stores sell different size clear plastic tubing and slip in adapters(usually used on vaccum lines) Only open the fitting enough to let the fluid out . close while fluid is being drawn through .I used this after putting brake lines on my van and it pulled all the air out really fast!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks. That sounds great. Bleeding brakes can be a total pain especially for the person working the pedal. I am definitely going to try this.

Colleen


----------

